# NarCa thread



## Rob Fisher (28/8/18)

I couldn't find another NarCa thread so will start one here. I know there are a few already in SA and mine finally arrived!

The coil fitting is a little finickity compared to a lot of today's high-end RDA's but certainly doable. Wicking is pretty simple. It's great for squonking and hasn't oversquonked yet. Flavour is as one would expect.... great!

While I haven't had juice come out of the airholes my oversquonking makes juice come out the base because of too much juice in the deck. Also, the whistle is really annoying... the NarDa did the same... and slightly closing the airflow a little does almost stop it...

Early days still with the NarCa but at this stage, the Skyfall still rules by a long shot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Narca is pretty epic IMHO but then again so all the nar atties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Now I feel bad because I've had one for so long...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/18)

What is the difference between the NaRda, NaRca and NaRba ?


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Silver said:


> What is the difference between the NaRda, NaRca and NaRba ?


The narta and narba are RDTA's. 
The narda and narca are RDAs. 

The narca and narba use the cap to assist air flow but the narca and narda have airflow channels/holes built into the deck like the hadaly has which in turn use the venturi effect in the airflow dynamic.
If you want pics to explain it all I'll take a bit later.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Also the narca is the successor to the narda and the narba was the successor to the narta.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Narca left with narda right. (I am aware I need to rebuild coils)





Narba.





Narta.




Found this on the internet for a comparison of the narta and narba.


Also the narta is dual airflow and the narba single.
Just for the record they all whistle to some degree except the narba with single air flow.
The whistling is remedied by the way you draw and also closing the holes slightly and positioning the coil in a different way.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/18)

Thanks @Christos !
That is very informative indeed and it helps to understand these Nar atties!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

I also want to add and clarify about the misconception that these are extremely expensive atties. They are not.
They are about 100usd each except the narca which was 129usd.
They are difficult to get because as of the narca release the modders allows everyone interested to put their name on a list and a randomiser selects the top 100 names every month.
Basically Nareg, the guy who makes them, makes them all himself and can only release a small number (about 100) a month.

They do however have huge resale value as they are considered rare and are some of the best flavour atties around although they are a pain to build.
Those that have them rarely ever sell them and hence demand is really high especially for people who are not in the group etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dr.Bredo (28/8/18)

@Christos would you say it's better to place an angled coil or straight position in the NarCa?


----------



## Christos (28/8/18)

Dr.Bredo said:


> @Christos would you say it's better to place an angled coil or straight position in the NarCa?


It's really a preference issue IMHO .
I prefer the angled coils but I have put straight coils before.

The straight coils facilitate an X wicking method where you have cotton split from the coil into each juice chamber but for ease of use I prefer the angled.
I have been using angled for a while and most likely won't go back to straight.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Alex (28/8/18)

I've narda clue about these devices, but thanks for the cool pics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------

